# a look at my dream machine -It's a Beast !!



## go_gamez (Aug 23, 2006)

i know..alienware has been talked about...and reviewed...many a times in digit forums...but still i cant stay away...from Alienware...and i dunno why many..of them curse..it and...say its not that..good...whatever it is ! for me..its something...like a dream...so here is one config i just came across ...i hope u like this one... 

*Area-51® ALX*

*Advantage*

    * Intel Core 2 Extreme Processor
    * NVIDIA Quad SLI
    * 2.5 Terabytes of Storage
    * Exclusive Alienware Liquid Chilling

*Standard Features*

    * nForce 4 SLI Motherboard
    * Liquid Chilled GPUs

the beast...unleashed. 
*chassis  *   -Alienware® P2 ALX Chassis 
*processor *-Intel® Core™ 2 Extreme X6800 2.93GHz 4MB Cache 1066MHz FSB 
*power supply *- 850 Watt Alienware® Multi-GPU Approved  (does it really need so much )
*motherboard *  -Alienware® Approved NVIDIA nForce 4 SLI Motherboard 
*memory     *  - 4GB DDR2 Performance SDRAM at 800MHz - 4 x 1024MB  Best Performance!
*system drive *-750GB Serial ATA 3Gb/s 7,200 RPM w/ 16MB Cache 
*Additional Storage Drive* - 1.5TB (2 x 750GB) Serial ATA 3Gb/s 7,200 RPM w/ 32MB Cache (dont think ..i will ever need this..but it's just a dream machine !)
*Primary CD ROM/DVD ROM*- 16x Dual Layer DVD±R/W Drive w/LightScribe Technology 
*Graphics Processor*-Dual 1024MB NVIDIA® GeForce 7950 GX2 - Quad SLI Enabled  Best Performance!
*Monitor*-Dell 30" 2560 x 1600 UltraSharp Widescreen Flat Panel /w HDCP
*Sound Card*-Alienware® Edition Sound Blaster® X-Fi® Elite High Definition 7.1 Audio with XRAM Technology 
*Speakers*-Logitech® Z-5450 Digital 5.1 Speaker System  Featuring Wireless Technology!
*Keyboard*-   Logitech® G15 Gaming Keyboard 
*Mouse  * -Logitech® G5 Laser Gaming Mouse

here are few pics..of this beast
*img220.imageshack.us/img220/5816/galleryport01bigcd7.th.jpg

*img220.imageshack.us/img220/6599/galleryport02bigyf9.th.jpg	

*img171.imageshack.us/img171/6245/galleryport03bigdx6.th.jpg


----------



## go_gamez (Aug 23, 2006)

*img171.imageshack.us/img171/1702/galleryport04bigkf8.th.jpg


*all inputs...from WWW.ALIENWARE.COM *


----------



## Techinator (Aug 23, 2006)

man the beast comes at a price tag of more than a Maruti.

At $6041  it is sth to keep just dreaming abt.


----------



## go_gamez (Aug 23, 2006)

Techinator said:
			
		

> man the beast comes at a price tag of more than a Maruti.
> 
> At $6041  it is sth to keep just dreaming abt.



but i think it will give u a better experience than the marutri...lol..and its not 6041 $ its 7000 $ +....


----------



## Pathik (Aug 23, 2006)

ur rite.. Its a DREAM machine


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 23, 2006)

dream machine for 3 months only, some new componenet will soon relese


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 23, 2006)

Is this better than the Renegade ?


----------



## go_gamez (Aug 23, 2006)

i hope this dream..comes true...someday...and that too not very difficult..if u are earning..a good amount...u can get ...it after paying customs.duty..(or if u bring a notebook.from US.there is no customs duty)..not sure about PC..

one of my friend..already.owns it ..he just got it..2 months back...but is finding it difficult..to maintain ..the beast..
__________


			
				QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Is this better than the Renegade ?


whats renegade ? Is it the DELL XPS 600 RENEGADE u are talking about ?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 23, 2006)

Yeah that one. I thought it was better than all Alienwares.


----------



## go_gamez (Aug 23, 2006)

ya...it is better in some aspects...but both look almost similar..to me...but alienware rocks !!..also...the design..fo alienware..is  better according ..to me...i didnt like the chassis of the RENEGADE..tht good...


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 23, 2006)

BOY! that is some machine.

But how much do u guys think it will cost if assembled at home?


----------



## go_gamez (Aug 23, 2006)

Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> BOY! that is some machine.
> 
> But how much do u guys think it will cost if assembled at home?



ya i knw ..u can even assemble machines...but i dont think..u will get all the features..like alienware liquid chilling..and all..but even if u assemble..the cost wont come below 2.4-3 lacs...thts for sure...because u see there is a 1.5 TB HDD..and liquidchilling (not cooling )..and the fastest dual core processor..a quad sli setup..(which itself. will cost 80k )...one of the best sound card..and speakers...i think..every thing in this machine is high-end...so even if u assemble..it will be quiet expensive..and looking at the pics even assembling looks quiet complicated..with all that cooling...and the last thing..i dont think..its easy to get such stunning chassis..of Alienware..!! and...not to forget..is the brand itself..*Alienware*..that matters..


----------



## drvarunmehta (Aug 23, 2006)

Not impressed. You can make the same rig at home if you have enough cash with even better liquid cooling. All parts are available off the shelf. Where's the innovation on Alienware's part? 
In fact you can even use a server mobo and pair 2 dual core Opteron's which would be much faster than this rig.


----------



## Stalker (Aug 23, 2006)

drvarunmehta said:
			
		

> Where's the innovation on Alienware's part?



well.......it does look ALIEN!!!


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 24, 2006)

if i actually had that much money to spend on a machine i would create one myself.

Or i would go ahead and mod a real car with the latest computer components.. lcds.. sensors.. (i really want to do this someday)...everything till my money lasts 

Emagine playing NFS Carbon displayed on the windscreen and using the actual cnntrols of ur car.. like driving wheel, gears, accilerator, breaks...
or watching teh latest movies with a surround sound inside ur car!!!!

Man Man Man not that would be a dream machine....
and quite possible to make too, except the display on the windscreen, cause i think that kinda device would be costlier then ur  Alienware here.


----------



## go_gamez (Aug 24, 2006)

every one's dreamz...are not the same..anywayz..this too is not my dream machine...it is just a dream PC /RIG...my dream...machine would too be a car..modified..by me..or maybe an Aston Martin V8 vantage...anywayz i am too small to have such dreamz. lol i am just 16..and...dreaming...on..


----------



## Official Techie (Aug 24, 2006)

i built my pc for just 14,000 dollars kahi se jugad ho jaye to maza aa jaye


----------



## go_gamez (Aug 24, 2006)

Official Techie said:
			
		

> i built my pc for just 14,000 dollars kahi se jugad ho jaye to maza aa jaye


 ....u should get a lottery..maybe..then u can get it !!


----------



## MakeWayForTheBadGuy (Aug 25, 2006)

Alienware are wayy overpriced imo except a few notebook models.


----------



## Stalker (Aug 25, 2006)

MakeWayForTheBadGuy said:
			
		

> Alienware are wayy overpriced imo except a few notebook models.



thats the price for the exceptional performance u get....


----------



## MakeWayForTheBadGuy (Aug 25, 2006)

Stalker said:
			
		

> thats the price for the exceptional performance u get....


Just dig into it a little and you'll see why i say that alienware in overpriced. Take a look at this for a start.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 25, 2006)

if i get that much of money with a extra zero ($70000) , then i would build this dream machine MINE....
buy a second hand BMW M3, retro fit the engine with that of M5, the 5.0 litre, 500bhp behemoth of engine.... OOooooooooh YEAH.
Paint it just like the BMW M3 GTR of Most Wanted. 

What else do you need in your life??? 

And yeah @go_gamez, if you got the MONEY, you can build MUCH BETTER "beast" than any Alienware.


----------



## Stalker (Aug 25, 2006)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> buy a second hand BMW M3, retro fit the engine with that of M5, the 5.0 litre, 500bhp behemoth of engine.... OOooooooooh YEAH.
> Paint it just like the BMW M3 GTR of Most Wanted.


                                                                                             now that would be a REAL dream machine!!!!


----------



## Techinator (Aug 30, 2006)

@s18000rpm: u inviting me for a ride wen u make one..... for sure..

;D


----------



## sysrq (Aug 31, 2006)

Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> if i actually had that much money to spend on a machine i would create one myself.
> 
> Or i would go ahead and mod a real car with the latest computer components.. lcds.. .....
> Emagine playing NFS Carbon displayed on the windscreen and using the actual cnntrols of ur car.. like driving wheel, gears, accilerator, breaks...
> ...


actually not just one widescreen, it's one widescreen for each window for me, that's some real cool surround[sound+3d]


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 31, 2006)

Techinator said:
			
		

> @s18000rpm: u inviting me for a ride wen u make one..... for sure..
> 
> ;D



For sure man, for sure.

every fan of that NFS MW BMW is invited.


----------



## xenkatesh (Aug 31, 2006)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> dream machine for 3 months only, some new componenet will soon relese



That's Technology!!!!


----------



## Stalker (Aug 31, 2006)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> For sure man, for sure.
> 
> every fan of that NFS MW BMW is invited.



I wanna drive that mean machine toooooooo.........


----------



## executioner (Aug 31, 2006)

Hey let's buy it together and keep it in my home
I will give Re.1 and u all can give the rest


----------



## sysfilez (Aug 31, 2006)

@ executioner
hey buddy to stock such a dream machine u need a good garage, hope wen u r sayin to stock it @ ur place it is tat good. hey wat abt security.


----------



## Stalker (Aug 31, 2006)

@sysfilez
don't worry we will have clone soldiers from F.E.A.R., demons from DOOM, cops from MW to guard that BMW!!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 4, 2006)

well guys you certainly have forgotten our HOMIEs (frm gta sa) & C.J. to protect the BEAST BMW M3 GTR.

watch this & see our beast cutting each corner like if there's no tomorrow  *www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9fMRlY6L-Q&search=BMW M3 GTR (58 seconds long)


----------

